# Die Hochzeit auf der Alm (1768) and The Theme of Marital Fidelity



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

(Teatro Barocco 2013)









Polidor, the son of a farmer and a poacher, seeks refuge for the night in Galatea's alpine hut. When he is discovered the next morning, he spins Galatea a tale about his origins and Phyllis, her daughter, takes a fancy to the young man. She asks him to sing a song.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGX4E5zbFo0
{"Wer kann als ein Wildbretschutz lustiger sein" (Polidor)}

And Polidor in his turn asks her to sing a song.





{"Auf! Es kommt der Fruhling an" (Phyllis)}

Polidor then returns to the forest, and Galatea tells her daughter to look to her chores. Just then, the two dairymaids hear landgrave Roderich arrive with his hunters and dogs on the Alpine meadows, and they hide. Far off a shot is heard, and the hunters leave in that direction. While Galatea and Phyllis are busy with their rural chores and singing a "morning song" in praise of their Creator.





{"Lobet ihr Krafte den Schopfer der Welt" (Phyllis, Galatea)}

The fleeing poacher Polidor attempts to hide in their hut, but he is discovered by the hunters. Galatea, Phyllis and Polidor await their punishment from the landgrave. Menalkas, Polidor's foster father, also arrives on the scene and reveals a conspiracy which he hatched many years before against his friend Roderich: it is he who is to blame for the fact that Roderich drove his pregnant wife Dorinda from his court out of jealousy against his friend Ferdinand, who died shortly afterwards. Before Roderich can take revenge on Menalkas, Galatea reveals herself as the wronged wife, who eventually found refuge on the alpine pastures. Phyllis (really Selinde) begs her father to spare Polidor, which he does.





{"Gequaltes Herz! Entdecke mir die Wahrheit deiner pein" (Roderich)}

The ensuing quintet is a song of praise to marital fidelity.





{"Wo wahre Treue die Herzen verstrickt"}


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> The fleeing poacher Polidor attempts to hide in their hut, but he is discovered by the hunters. Galatea, Phyllis and Polidor await their punishment from the landgrave. Menalkas, Polidor's foster father, also arrives on the scene and reveals a conspiracy which he hatched many years before against his friend Roderich: it is he who is to blame for the fact that Roderich drove his pregnant wife Dorinda from his court out of jealousy against his friend Ferdinand, who died shortly afterwards. Before Roderich can take revenge on Menalkas, Galatea reveals herself as the wronged wife, who eventually found refuge on the alpine pastures. Phyllis (really Selinde) begs her father to spare Polidor, which he does.


A confusing plot. Worthy of comical opera


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

^Yeah, Die Ährenleserin, The Girl Gleaning Ears of Corn, has a similarly kute plot. It is also described by Benjamin Perl as exhibiting greater boldness of chromatic language than the early works. According to this webpage of Salzburger Hofmusik, Veröffentlichungen, it is _supposedly_ going to be released in recording this year. There is even a detailed brochure in PDF downloadable on the net.
But why is the recording still taking so long to be released? I wait.. and wait.. every day.. 👻


----------

